# trap making



## Vovin

Does anyone know any good websites that teach you how to make traps for various animals out of materials found in nature or have some ideas I can use? Thx


----------



## 1984CJ

Look in just about any wilderness survival guide. Even the Boy Scout hand book used to have information on Snares and traps.


----------



## telegramsam

I am also looking for information but I want to know how to make rare stuff thats really effective


----------



## justinpcox

*Traps*

Snares might be your best bet if you are trying to make them on your own. 
you can use them for a number of animals...from squirrels to deer.


----------



## Washkeeton

I have been researching different things that the natives up here did for hunting/trapping... Like the use of the dried salmon skins to make into snairs, and nets for netting the birds up here.... I have learned about the use of birch bark for not only baskets but for the waterproofing of their underground huts... The uses of native grasses in both sewing as well as making of baskets, ropes, mukluk insulation and to keep food fresh in an underground refrigerator when digging into the permafrost. Google is cool there is so much out there on the web...when you find a title check amazon because that is where have gotten a lot of my books...

Another option, because of the different lifestyle I have up here in the frozen north country... I have gone to the library... I have researched and looked at a lot of the available books that are on the shelves. Read what I wanted to of them and if they had the information I was looking for googled them off amazon again... Most of the books I have found for sale some where either amazon or a few other book sellers like them, Powel and others.

Of course you can also google Ron Hood, Hoods woods or John and Geri Mc Pherson.... Naked into the wilderness.. they have a lot of more directed toward the lower 48 type of living experiences... Just a thought.


----------



## Smithy

Paleo Planet has a whole section on this very thing.

PaleoPlanet - Message Board - Yuku

And one really priceless thread on how a guy used a figure-4 to kill a house mouse...



> After a long day, I got a chance to finally get some rest and around 1045 pm a mouse was making all kinds of racket so...............................
> 
> at 1100 I made this after going outside for some twigs and a rock:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> At 1124 this was the result:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 5 minutes of aggravation.............................$0
> 10 minutes of know-how............................$0
> Piaute Mousetrap.......................................$0
> Sleeping the rest of the night .......................PRICELESS


----------



## bonanacrom

One of the best books I've picked up on trap building is titled- TRAP BUILDING modern and primitive by Burt- Munro- Massey and Stromberg. I have personally made several of the traps from the book and they all worked very well.


----------



## The_Blob

1984CJ said:


> even the Boy Scout hand book used to have information on snares and traps.


yeah, key words: "used to"... I think those sections have been removed to make room for... ... ...

idk WHAT could be as important


----------

